# Transgender expats



## amandamedia (Feb 14, 2017)

I am a media professional working on a project about transgender individuals in Thailand. I am particularly interested in meeting American transgender expats living in Thailand and speaking with you, respectfully, about your experiences. I would be grateful for any leads within the community.

Many thanks,

Amanda


----------

